# Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch Oven (DO)



## Steff-Peff (7. September 2019)

Moin,
anlässlich des Wetterumschwunges gibt es heute Abend Soulfood ... Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ohne Bacon, da es uns damit nicht sonderlich schmeckt.
Zutaten sind nur Schweinekamm (in Scheiben), 4 Gemüsezwiebeln, 1 Fläschchen Schaschliksauce und später zum Auffüllen der Flüssigkeit (falls nötig) ein Bier.
Gewürzmässig Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika und etwas Curry. Ist schon alles in den kleinen DO geschichtet und wartet auf den Einsatz.

Weitere Bilder dann später.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. September 2019)

Bitte um Zusendung einer Geschmacksprobe 

Schaut echt gut aus


----------



## Hering 58 (7. September 2019)

Das sieht jetzt schon Lecker aus.Ich kenne das von unseren nobbi1962.


----------



## Serdo (7. September 2019)

Kenn ich, ist lecker. Ich persönlich mag den rauchigen Geschmack vom Bacon. Aber da ist jeder eigen.

Doch was mir hier fehlt: der Fisch! Schließlich sind wir hier im Forum "Fischrezepte". Hast Du schon Fisch im Dutch Oven gemacht?


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. September 2019)

Ich weiss, dass wir hier bei "Fischrezepte" sind. Es gibt leider kein anderes und die Fischgerichte sind irgendwann mal zu Ende 
Kenne allerdings auch ausser Pulpo kein Fischgericht aus dem Dutch, da Fisch i.d.R. nicht geschmort wird. 
Wäre aber hocherfreut, wenn Du da was zeigen könntest.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. September 2019)

Vielleicht kann es einer der Mods in "*Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*" verschieben.
Danke !


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. September 2019)

Hier nun das Ergebnis . Allein wegen der Tunke mach ich es wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. September 2019)

@Steff-Peff Da läuft mir ja schon beim Anblick des Essens das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. September 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Steff-Peff Da läuft mir ja schon beim Anblick des Essens das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


Freut mich sehr. So soll es sein.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. September 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann es einer der Mods in "*Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*" verschieben.
> Danke !



Wär möglich - würd aber in dem Thread untergehen... 

Ich lass das aber erstmal so stehen und schnack das mit den Admins mal durch- vielleicht wirds mal Zeit für ein Koch-/Grill-/Smoker- Unterforum


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. September 2019)

ein leckerer Scheiterhaufen


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. September 2019)

bitte ins Kochforum verschieben


----------



## Kochtopf (10. September 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hier nun das Ergebnis . Allein wegen der Tunke mach ich es wieder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329593
> 
> ...


Schon sexy
Mich persönlich würde die fertig Schaschliksauce stören - machst du die nur zu besonderen Gelegenheiten selber oder hast du da keinen Unterschied erkennen können?


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schon sexy
> Mich persönlich würde die fertig Schaschliksauce stören - machst du die nur zu besonderen Gelegenheiten selber oder hast du da keinen Unterschied erkennen können?



Uns schmeckt das Schichtfleisch mit der Soße (ist ja nur ein Bruchteil vom Gesamten). Ketchup etc. kaufen wir. 
Machen manche zwar auch selbst, seh ich aber für mich keinen Sinn, da wir nur wenig brauchen.

Würde ich Schaschlik machen, dann würde ich auch die Sosse selbst machen (zumindest versuchen).   
Das wird in den nächsten Monaten sicher getestet.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. September 2019)

Hier mal Bild vom Flammlachs.....


----------



## Hering 58 (10. September 2019)

Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hier mal Bild vom Flammlachs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht das Lecker aus.Guten Appetit.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. September 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Uns schmeckt das Schichtfleisch mit der Soße (ist ja nur ein Bruchteil vom Gesamten). Ketchup etc. kaufen wir.
> Machen manche zwar auch selbst, seh ich aber für mich keinen Sinn, da wir nur wenig brauchen.
> 
> Würde ich Schaschlik machen, dann würde ich auch die Sosse selbst machen (zumindest versuchen).
> ...


In meiner kleinen Osteuropawelt gibt es keine eigentliche Soße zu Schaschlik aber dafür essig


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In meiner kleinen Osteuropawelt gibt es keine eigentliche Soße zu Schaschlik aber dafür essig



Ich kenne das von ner Dienstreise in die Ukraine. Da hatten wir riesige Fleischspiesse mit Zwiebelstücken beim BBQ.
Auch sehr lecker, aber anders.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. September 2019)

Unser nobbi1962 sein Schicht fleisch.Bei ABBA 2018


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. September 2019)

Ja, ist auch ein DOpfer


----------



## rippi (10. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In meiner kleinen Osteuropawelt gibt es keine eigentliche Soße zu Schaschlik aber dafür essig


Geb doch mal ein paar urige ostosteuropäische Kulinarlights preis und erzähl von der besten Zubereitungsweise.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Geb doch mal ein paar urige ostosteuropäische Kulinarlights preis und erzähl von der besten Zubereitungsweise.


Irgendwo schwirrt mein borschtschrezept von Oma im AB rum glaube ich. Ansonsten - was solls sein? Pelmeni? Manti? Plov? Idinachuj?


----------



## rippi (10. September 2019)

Alles.


----------



## Nemo (10. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Idinachuj?


 Ja, das bitte.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. September 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ja, das bitte.


Ich habe auch noch jobdwajumat, eine Delikatesse!


----------



## Nemo (10. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch jobdwajumat, eine Delikatesse!


das kenne ich wiederum nicht


----------



## rippi (10. September 2019)

räusper, räusper... Alles.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. September 2019)

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn der Topf seine Geheimnisse preis gibt.... Bin außerordentlich experimentierfreudig.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. September 2019)

Ferkel


----------



## Kochtopf (11. September 2019)

Ich schreib hier ausschließlich mit dem Handy. Ich glaube ich suche halbwegs authentische Rezepte raus und erläutere noch ein zwei Punkte


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Mai 2020)

Am Sonntag endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen ... kein Messer erforderlich.

Ich hoffe, ich komm jetzt wieder öfter dazu


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Moin,
> anlässlich des Wetterumschwunges gibt es heute Abend Soulfood ... Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht aber mal richtig lecker aus !

LG Michael


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Am Sonntag endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen ... kein Messer erfoderlich.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich komm jetzt wieder öfter dazu
> 
> ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Mai 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das sieht aber mal richtig lecker aus !
> 
> LG Michael


Hallo Michael,
kann nur jedem empfehlen, mal was aus dem Dutch zu probieren, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.
Nobby wird das sicher bestätigen, ne ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> kann nur jedem empfehlen, mal was aus dem Dutsch zu probieren, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.
> Nobby wird das sicher bestätigen, ne ?
> Gruß
> Steff


Jaa ich habe den sogar ,hab auch schon einiges drin gemacht!  Aber dein Gericht sieht wirklich super lecker aus! 
Aber auch Gulasch und Chilli con Carne werden darin super !

LG Michael


----------



## bic zip (19. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Am Sonntag endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen ... kein Messer erforderlich.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich komm jetzt wieder öfter dazu
> 
> ...



Da ist noch jede Menge Platz oben und genug Flüssigkeit; lege die letzte 3/4 Stunde noch geschälte, festkochende Kartoffeln mit rein (das hier waren gut 2,5 Kg)


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo Big Zip,
der Dutch war zu Beginn voll bis zum Deckel. Das mit den Kartoffeln werde ich mal testen, wenn ich nen größeren DO nehme.
Aber in Zeiten von Corona reicht der kleinste :-(
Gruß
Steff


----------



## bic zip (19. Mai 2020)

Nudeln stapeln ist natürlich Strafarbeit aber lohnt sich Nudeltorte:

Rigatoni ankochen, bisschen Parmesan als „Klebehilfe“ drüber, Ei/Ricotta Masse, Hacksoße, Käse.
(parallel im andern Dopf die Zimtschnecken zum Nachtisch gebacken)


----------



## bic zip (19. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Big Zip,
> der Dutch war zu Beginn voll bis zum Deckel. Das mit den Kartoffeln werde ich mal testen, wenn ich nen größeren DO nehme.
> Aber in Zeiten von Corona reicht der kleinste :-(
> Gruß
> Steff



Stimmt,das fällt nachher was zusammen. Habe den Petromax ft9 , der ist von Hause aus schon etwas höher.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Mai 2020)

Meine Herren!
Jetzt hab ich Hunger 

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2020)

Echt mal.
Und dabei bin ich noch satt vom Abendessen......

Tolle sachen macht ihr mit den Öfen!


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> kann nur jedem empfehlen, mal was aus dem Dutsch zu probieren, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.
> Nobby wird das sicher bestätigen, ne ?
> Gruß
> Steff


Nicht nur Nobbi,auch die ganze ABBA Gruppe. Nobbi macht das ja immer zum ABBA Angeln.
Dir noch  und alles gute.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Mai 2020)

Danke Dir !


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (20. Mai 2020)

Nobbiiiiiiiii, schnell, mach was!
Verdammt, sieht das alles lecker aus


----------



## bic zip (21. Mai 2020)

„Cowboy Bohnen“ ( Bud Spencer Gedächtnis Topf)

Dutch mit Zwiebeln/Jalapenos auslegen, Dosenbohnen drüber (was grad da ist...weiße Bohnen,Kidney Bohnen, dicke Bohnen oderoderoder) bisschen BBQ Soße/Ketchup (könnten auch Tomaten aus der Dose sein, einfach nach Lust und eigenem Geschmack) gewürzte Rippchen drüber und dann gut 90 Minuten köcheln. (120 Minuten wären genauso richtig)
Ab und zu mal den Deckel um 1/4 Umdrehung versetzen und dabei mal einen Blick reinwerfen.
Dazu passt Brot und Bier.


----------



## Blueser (22. Mai 2020)

Angefixt von euren Rezepten und Bildern habe ich mir jetzt auch so ein Ding bestellt. Erstmal in 4 Liter, wenn er sich bewährt, gibt es dann einen Größeren...


----------



## bic zip (22. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Angefixt von euren Rezepten und Bildern habe ich mir jetzt auch so ein Ding bestellt. Erstmal in 4 Liter, wenn er sich bewährt, gibt es dann einen Größeren...



Stark


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2020)

Warte gerade auf DHL ... 
Muss das Ding ja noch einbrennen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Warte gerade auf DHL ...
> Muss das Ding ja noch einbrennen.


Burn, Baby, burn!


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2020)

Yep, da ist er:




Und hier beim Einbrennen, ich rate jeden davon ab, das in der heimischen Küche im Herd zu machen   :


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Mai 2020)

Hättest Du nicht einbrennen müssen. Steht auf dem Deckel, dass er das schon bei Lieferung war ... "pre-seasoned".
Oder lese ich das falsch ?
Aber egal, schadet nicht.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und ordentlich berichten ! Wir warten  
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2020)

Yep, steht drauf. Aber in der Artikelbeschreibung stand was anderes, aber, wie schon gesagt, schadet ja nicht.
Mal sehen, was ich mache. Wohl den Klassiker Schichtfleisch nach Thüringer Art® ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was ich mache. Wohl den Klassiker Schichtfleisch nach Thüringer Art® ...


Schichtfleisch ist immer ne gute Idee !


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

So, im 4,5 Liter DO sind jetzt 1,6kg Schweinenacken, mariniert mit Senf, Pfeffer, Paprika und Salz. Dann, alles klein geschnitten, zwei große Gemüsezwiebeln, eine Paprikaschote und Knoblauch zwischen die Fleischscheiben. Ausgelegt und abgedeckt mit 300g Bacon. Das ganze kommt jetzt für ein paar Stunden in die Sonne, das gibt gleich Maden zum Angeln   .
Nee, natürlich bis morgen in den Kühlschrank . Heute Abend kommt noch etwas Bier hinzu, freue mich schon auf morgen  ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2020)

Top!
So'n Eimer voll Futter wäre genau das Richtge jetzt.


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

Yep, habe jetzt auch mächtig Appetit. Geduld heißt die Devise.
Übrigens habe ich auf die oft verwendete BBQ-Soße verzichtet. Der Thüringer steht eben mehr auf einheimischen Senf...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hab das letztes im Schortigel(mit Deckel) im Backofen gemacht und das ging auch super.

BBQ Soße hab ich dabei nicht verwendet, sondern Zigeunersoße und Salsasoße.


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

Yep, ich glaube, der DO macht sich auch gut in der Röhre. Wir haben da schon vorgesorgt: in der TK-Truhe liegt noch eine halbe Wildsau und ein halbes Reh ...


----------



## bic zip (28. Mai 2020)

Hab mit Flüssigkeit über Nacht schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, (Reste über Nacht eingeweicht vor dem säubern)  das rostet schneller als einem lieb ist. 
Also: obacht


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Mai 2020)

Der Einwand von bic zip ist absolut berechtigt. Ich schichte auch immer erst 1-2 Stunden vor dem Dutchen. Es ist meist auch eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Menge Salz in den Gerichten, die zusätzlich das Eisen angreift. Das Einbrennen ist kein wirksamer, dauerhafter Rostschutz !
Und nach dem Dutchen mit kochendem Wasser und Bürste reinigen. Danach deckend einfetten/einölen (ich nehme Olivenöl).
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Mai 2020)

Ich auch! 
Ich öle den Topf nach Gebrauch mit Ölivenöl ein! 

LG Michael


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, im 4,5 Liter DO sind jetzt 1,6kg Schweinenacken, mariniert mit Senf, Pfeffer, Paprika und Salz. Dann, alles klein geschnitten, zwei große Gemüsezwiebeln, eine Paprikaschote und Knoblauch zwischen die Fleischscheiben. Ausgelegt und abgedeckt mit 300g Bacon. Das ganze kommt jetzt für ein paar Stunden in die Sonne, das gibt gleich Maden zum Angeln   .
> Nee, natürlich bis morgen in den Kühlschrank . Heute Abend kommt noch etwas Bier hinzu, freue mich schon auf morgen  ...
> Anhang anzeigen 347072


unten auch Bacon(sehr wichtig)oben ist nicht sooo wichtig und am rand auch ein büschen

ich schätze 4 Briketts unten und oben 9


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin, 

dem Trend folgend habe ich mir auch einen DO zugelegt  
Über das Einbrennen gibt es ja viele Meinungen, aber die meißten raten von Olivenöl ab? Ihr scheint gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben? 
Schmeckt man das nicht raus?


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Mai 2020)

Ich benutze das Olivenöl nur um den Topf zu lagern. ...vor dem Gebrauch wird er ja sowieso nochmals kurz gereinigt!  
Das schmeckt man nix von, das ist wirklich nur Korrosionsschutz !

LG Michael


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Mai 2020)

Moin Jan,
Sonnenblumenöl.
Olivenöl kann Ranzig werden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Mai 2020)

Ok, nun hab ich es verstanden. Denn bleibt mein gutes Olivenöl dem Verzehr auf dem Salat vorbehalten


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Mai 2020)

bei der Lagerung hab ich den deckel nicht ganz zu.

hab son büschen Zewa dazwischen -kleines Knäuel und ca 0,5 offen.


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

Zum Einbrennen sollte man ein stark erhitzbares Öl nehmen, zum Beispiel Kokosfett. Olivenöl eher nicht. So schrieb es ein Hersteller der DO.
Bacon habe ich natürlich auch unten und seitlich platziert, Rost sehe ich noch nicht an den Rändern. Morgen kommt die Wahrheit ans Licht, aber Eisen soll ja gut für die Blutbildung sein  ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mir die Paste von Petromax gekauft, Trennspray zum Backen soll wohl auch gut funktionieren.  Na bin auf das Ergebnis morgen gespannt. Wollte das erst wie in der Anleitung steht im Backofen machen... Hab mich für den Grill im Garten entschieden.


----------



## Blueser (28. Mai 2020)

Gute Entscheidung!  Die Hausfrau wird es dir danken ...


----------



## bic zip (28. Mai 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Paste von Petromax gekauft, Trennspray zum Backen soll wohl auch gut funktionieren.  Na bin auf das Ergebnis morgen gespannt. Wollte das erst wie in der Anleitung steht im Backofen machen... Hab mich für den Grill im Garten entschieden.



Die Petromax Paste ist auf den ersten Blick relativ teuer aber TipTop (und seeeehr ergiebig) .Kann ich auch guten Gewissens empfehlen. 

Was auch gut ist,ist der Ringreiniger („Kettenhemd“), damit kann man echt richtig drin rumschrubben ohne die Patina zu zerstören.

Schön das hier was Schwung reinkommt, freue mich auf weitere Rezepte und Bilder.


----------



## bic zip (29. Mai 2020)

Was ich auch empfehlen kann, ist eine „Anzündkamin App“ für den Dutch, zum schnellen anbraten bei hohen Temperaturen. 
AZK muss man für die Briketts eh starten und die erste Hitze nutzt man dann halt zum anbraten.
Dutch steht stabil und wackelfrei (kommt natürlich auch auf den Untergrund und den Durchmesser vom AZK an, hier das ist der Petromax ft9 und der große Weber AZK)

Die App gibt es von verschiedenen Anbieten, unter anderem auch von Petromax.


----------



## Blueser (29. Mai 2020)

So, der Spaß beginnt:




Update: Jetzt, nach 10 Minuten, ist er schon kräftig am Blubbern ...


----------



## bic zip (29. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, der Spaß beginnt:
> Anhang anzeigen 347152



Cool

Ab und zu mal den kompletten Pott und den Deckel um 1/8-1/4 Umdrehung versetzen (um dauerhafte Hot Spots zu vermeiden), dann wird alles gleichmäßig schwarz....ähhh....gar


----------



## Blueser (29. Mai 2020)

Befehl ausgeführt, danke!


----------



## Blueser (29. Mai 2020)

Das Ergebnis nach zweieinhalb Stunden:




Und nochmal 15 Minuten später:




Tellerbilder erspare ich euch aus Mitgefühl ... 
Der Bacon war herrlich knusprig und das Fleisch lecker und sehr locker. Meine Family war begeistert!


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. Mai 2020)

So weit bin ich noch nicht, aber eingebrannt wurde er heute.


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2020)

Habe den Topf über Nacht mit Wasser eingeweicht. Heute nochmal heißes Wasser rein ohne Spülmittel und mit Spachtel und Messingdrahtbürste gereinigt. Kein Anflug von Rost, liegt entweder am doppelten Einbrennen oder/und am Material.
Für den Preis aus der Bucht von einem Händler da, bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2020)

Bei uns gibts morgen einen ordentlich Hähnchentopf. Eventuell schmeiße ich noch ein paar Lammhaxen mit rein. Für zwei Familien werd ich dann mal den 12er Pott aufheizen. Ich freu mich!


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Mai 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts morgen einen ordentlich Hähnchentopf. Eventuell schmeiße ich noch ein paar Lammhaxen mit rein. Für zwei Familien werd ich dann mal den 12er Pott aufheizen. Ich freu mich!



Hi daci,
was muss man sich unter dem Hähnchentopf vorstellen ? Hast Du ein Rezept dafür ? Es gibt unterschiedliche Versionen unter dem Begriff.
Vorab schon mal gutes Gelingen !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2020)

Das werden wir morgen wohl sehen - mir schwebt was in der Richtung mediterraner Hähnchentopf vor. Hab diverse Hähnchenteile (und wie gesagt ein paar Haxen, die gehen immer) an Fleisch, Paprika, Zwiebel und Kartoffeln geplant. Ein paar Zweige Rosmarin und Thymian gehen auch mit auf die Reise. Das ganze in einer Tomatensauce geschmort kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen. Ich werde berichten 
Groetjes


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2020)

Ps: oder ohne Tomatensauce und dafür fast  nur Oberhitze?! Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## bic zip (30. Mai 2020)

Hört sich beides gut an!


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Mai 2020)

Habe beim Durchsehen meiner noch zu testenden Rezepte das wieder gefunden: *elsaesser-baeckeoffe*
Recht einfach und lässt sich sicher super Vorbereiten. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit testen.
Ich habe es hier vorgestellt, da immer wieder die Frage nach DO-geeigneten Rezepten kommt.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## bic zip (30. Mai 2020)

Liest sich gut, ist auf jeden Fall notiert


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Mai 2020)

Freut mich


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2020)

Ich werde das nächste mal nur drei bis vier Briketts unter den DO legen, dafür ein paar an die Seite. Das geht bei meinem Kamingrill wegen der Trichterform recht einfach, ist unten doch etwas angebacken.
Oben reichen bei dem kleinen ca. 6-8 Briketts.


----------



## bic zip (30. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich werde das nächste mal nur drei bis vier Briketts unter den DO legen, dafür ein paar an die Seite. Das geht bei meinem Kamingrill wegen der Trichterform recht einfach, ist unten doch etwas angebacken.
> Oben reichen bei dem kleinen ca. 6-8 Briketts.



Ja,unten reicht echt wenig, ist ja kaum Material zwischen Kohle und Gargut.
 Oben ist ja noch ein kleines Luftpolster zwischen Deckel und Gargut.

Bin Anfangs auch nach den Tabellen gegangen, das war viel zu viel für Unten und Schmorgerichte, ist gut angebacken.
Seitdem nehme ich beim ft9 unten auch maximal 6 Stück, eher 4-5.

Unten mehr Kohle kann man vielleicht machen, wenn man noch einen Stapelrost im Dutch liegen hat.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Mai 2020)

Kommt aber auch auf die Qualität der Kohle an !
Ich verwende recht günstige, nehm ein paar mehr und fahre sehr gut damit.


----------



## scotch2907 (31. Mai 2020)

Moin

Wir haben unseren DO auch oft in Betrieb.
Gerade gestern wieder lecker Schichtfleisch gemacht.
Warum nimmst Du günstige Briketts und welche?
Wir nehmen immer von Weber oder Profagus, die halten gerade bei Schichtfleisch ihre 3 Stunden durch ohne das man was nachlegen muss.


----------



## Blueser (31. Mai 2020)

Werde das nächste mal die Kokosbriketts probieren. Die sollen auch sehr lange brennen.


----------



## Skott (31. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auch die besten Erfahrungen mit PROFAGUS, nicht so teuer wie WEBER und Kokos, aber wesentlich besser als die vom Discounter...


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Mai 2020)

Wir haben im Bekanntenkreis verschiedene durchprobiert und sind bei Mr Gardener Grillbriketts hängengeblieben. So ein Sack reicht mir ewig und ich bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## el.Lucio (31. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen, 
Mal ein paar Fragen an die Profis hier. Möchte mir auch demnächst mal einen do zulegen. Nun ist die Frage welche Marke und vor allem welche Größe? Meist sind wir nur zu 2. Ab und an aber auch mal 4-6 Personen. Geht da ein dopf oder müsste man da schon 2 erwerben?

Schonmal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Blueser (31. Mai 2020)

Gibt es in verschiedenen Größen, ich habe den kleinen mit 4,5 Liter, der reicht für 4 Personen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2020)

Hatte ich eigentlich die Bilder von meinem Schmortiegel-im-Backofen Versuch gezeigt?


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Mai 2020)

Das sieht ja Lecker aus Profe


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Mai 2020)

@Professor Tinca Wie lange bei welcher Temperatur


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Mai 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Mal ein paar Fragen an die Profis hier. Möchte mir auch demnächst mal einen do zulegen. Nun ist die Frage welche Marke und vor allem welche Größe? Meist sind wir nur zu 2. Ab und an aber auch mal 4-6 Personen. Geht da ein dopf oder müsste man da schon 2 erwerben?
> 
> Schonmal danke im vorraus.


Hey Moin,
zu 2. hab ich den Petromax-------ft3-----5 Briketts oben und unten 3---180 Grad
zu 4-6-8 Personen  Camp Chef----12 Deluxe----oben 16 Briketts und unten 7-----ca. 190 Grad

guck nach Angebote mit Deckelheber!  (beim 12er)








						Camp Chef Deluxe Dutch Oven DO-12 | meingartencenter24.de - Garten Online Shop & Weber Grill Store
					






					www.meingartencenter24.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Wie lange bei welcher Temperatur



Gute 2h bei 160° Umluft mit Deckel.
Dann nochmal für 20min ohne Deckel zum bräunen.


----------



## scotch2907 (31. Mai 2020)

Wir haben den ft4,5 und ft6.
Der ft6 ist bei uns quasi der Allrounder. Auch zu zweit geht das, dann kommt eben weniger rein und der Rest schmeckt dann einen Tag später auf Arbeit auch noch mal gut zu Nudeln.
Den kleinen nehmen wir meist wenn es noch ein Brot dazu geben soll, oder wenn es nur ein Experiment wird.

Großen Wert beim kaufen, da haben wir auch drauf geachtet, würde ich darauf legen das er Füße hat. Macht sich mit den Kohlen besser.


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Mai 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Moin,
> zu 2. hab ich den Petromax-------ft3-----5 Briketts oben und unten 3---180 Grad
> zu 4-6-8 Personen  Camp Chef----12 Deluxe----oben 16 Briketts und unten 7-----ca. 190 Grad


Der 12er Camp Chef ist mein mittlerer. Den betreib ich mit etwa 16 oben, 8 unten. Stimmt also ziemlich überein.
Grüße
Steff


----------



## daci7 (31. Mai 2020)

Hier mal eine kleine Foto-Lovestory von heute. Durch ein kleines Missverständnis hatten wir mal wieder mehr Fleisch als uns lieb war.





Sozusagen "Schichtfleisch" - unterste Schicht Zwiebeln und Tomaten, dann Lammrippen, dann Paprika, dann Lammhaxen, dann Paprika und oben drauf noch Hühnerbeine und Tomaten.













Ein paar Kräuter dazu und das ganze für 3 Stunden im DO.










Dazu gabs Baguette mit Kräuterbutter.
Extrem lecker.
Jetzt hibts noch nen Schnaps und dann ist schicht.
Groetjes


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Mai 2020)

Was ich noch nicht gesehen habe ... verwendet jemand von Euch einen Windschutz ? Dieser verhindert das unkontrollierte Abbrennen der Kohle und das unbeabsichtigte "Wegtragen" der Hitze. Die Kohle brennt gleichmässiger ab.


----------



## daci7 (31. Mai 2020)

Noch nicht, hab ich aber schon häufiger dran gedacht. Da heute Baustopp ist, konnte ich mich ein wenig um die schönen Dinge kümmern. Heute gabs daher erstmal anderweitig Verstärkung für den hauseigenen Grill-Fuhrpark:




Eine Räucherschrank/Smoker Kombination aus einem fetten Kesselrohr geschweißt.
Mit drei Ebenen zum smoken oder räuchern. Da werd ich jetzt noch ein Gitter unters Dach schweißen, damit ich auch was reinhängen kann und dann muss ich nurnoch den Stellplatz vorbereiten 
Das Schätzchen wiegt knapp 250kg - das muss ich wohl festschrauben.
Der Ofen ist übrigens auf Gas umgerüstet, kann aber recht einfach auch wieder mit Kohlen/Holz betrieben werden.
Gekauft von privat für einen mMn lächerlich kleinen Preis.
Ich freu mich schon auf den Stapellauf!


----------



## scotch2907 (31. Mai 2020)

Wir haben einen Grillkamin auf der Terrasse, da passt er wunderbar rein und steht schön geschützt


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin, 

ich habe meinen ja frisch eingebrannt, das Fleisch ist schon mit Trockenwürzung eingerieben und wartet im Kühlschank auf morgen. 

Muß ich den Topf nach dem einbrennen nochmal auswaschen? Oder So wie er nun ist bestücken und auf die Kohlen..?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Mai 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe meinen ja frisch eingebrannt, das Fleisch ist schon mit Trockenwürzung eingerieben und wartet im Kühlschank auf morgen.
> 
> Muß ich den Topf nach dem einbrennen nochmal auswaschen? Oder So wie er nun ist bestücken und auf die Kohlen..?


Hey Moin Jan,
kannst ja nochmal auswischen-mit Zewa und Öl od. heiß Wasser.

alles wird gut


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Juni 2020)

Hat Prima geklappt, und war sehr lecker!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Juni 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hat Prima geklappt, und war sehr lecker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht auch Lecker aus Jan.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Juni 2020)

Interssant wäre, wie es auf dem Teller ausgesehen hat


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Juni 2020)

Da ja es auch lecker aus, hab leider nur ein Video vom öffnen des Deckel. Mit dem Bild hat es nicht geklappt. Ärgert mich auch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2020)

@daci7 
eine seht interessante Zusammenstellung von Fleischkomponenten.
Spare-Ribs, Keulen und was ist das andere Hälse, Rinderknochen?


----------



## daci7 (5. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @daci7
> eine seht interessante Zusammenstellung von Fleischkomponenten.
> Spare-Ribs, Keulen und was ist das andere Hälse, Rinderknochen?


Lammrippen, Lammhaxen und Hühnerbeine


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Lammrippen, Lammhaxen und Hühnerbeine


Dann berichte mal,wie das mit den verschiedenen Fleischsorten geschmeckt hat. Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Juni 2020)

wie Surf and Turf.
lg nobbi


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juni 2020)

Schmeckt bestimmt gut. Beim Bäckeoffe* Link *sind auch verschiedene Fleischsorten drin.
Das steht auf meiner Dutch-To-Do-Liste


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2020)

Also, das Fleisch verschiedener Tiere kann man durchaus kombinieren. Bei dem Fleischtopf von letztens muss man aber darauf achten nicht zu viel Fett an den Rippen dran zu lassen - vorher ordentlich parieren, dann schmeckts auch.
Ansonsten gibts doch häufig Schwein/Rind Kombinationen von Gulasch bis Hack halb-und-halb, also warum nicht auch andere Kombinationen? 

Ps: Dutch Oven ist bei uns oft so ne Art Resterrampe. Mein Cousin züchtet Schafe. Die Haxen und Rippen gehen nicht so gut weg wie andere Cuts. Besonders bei Haxen versteh ich das nicht, das sind ja exzellente Stücke.


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Besonders bei Haxen versteh ich das nicht, das sind ja exzellente Stücke.



Oh ja, auf jeden Fall !


----------



## scotch2907 (20. Juni 2020)

Gestern Abend mal ein kleines Experiment zum Ende der Spargelzeit. Ein wenig Schinken, Spargel, Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und ein schönes Filet.
Ein wenig BB Sauce drüber und das ganze für 2 Stunden garen lassen.


----------



## Blueser (20. Juni 2020)

Bei uns gibt es heute Abend wieder Schichtfleisch nach Thüringer Art®, 2kg Fleisch gehen locker in den kleinen 4,5 Liter DO. Denke, mit 2,5kg plus Zutaten ist er dann aber gut befüllt.
Bei Aldi gab es diese Woche Kokos Briketts, mal schauen, wie lange die brennen...


----------



## Blueser (20. Juni 2020)

So, fertig:


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Wenn es um richtig gute Holzkohle geht, kann ich nur aus Metro oder Fegro die Gastronomie Holzkohle empfehlen. ....die macht richtig Hitze und brennt und brennt und brennt!  

LG Michael


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Morgen gibt es Spare Ribs aus dem DO.
Dazu habe ich schonmal 2,5kg Schweinrippchen mit selbstgemachten Magic Dust Rub (nach Mike Mills) eingerieben und in den Kühlschrank gestellt.


----------



## Blueser (27. Juni 2020)

So, die Spare Ribs waren extrem lecker. Besser noch als das Schichtfleisch. Aber 3 Stunden sollte man ihnen im DO schon gönnen. (Das gelbe ist die Sonne )
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier Links zu Grill- und Kochforen posten darf. Das Magic Dust Rezept ist aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## Blueser (12. Juli 2020)

Heute gibt es wieder Spare Ribs nach bewährtem Rezept. Aus dem Sud ein leckeres Sößchen gezaubert und neue Kartoffeln dazu, lecker ...


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Heute gibt es wieder Spare Ribs nach bewährtem Rezept. Aus dem Sud ein leckeres Sößchen gezaubert und neue Kartoffeln dazu, lecker ...
> Anhang anzeigen 350585


Sieht das Lecker aus.Da bekomme ich ja Hunger.


----------



## Blueser (12. Juli 2020)

Hier mal das (geklaute) Rezept für Magic Dust nach Mike Mills:
64 g Paprikapulver
33 g Salz
65 g Zucker, braun
15 g Senfpulver (Senfkörner in der           Schlagmühle gemahlen)
32 g Chilipulver
24 g Kreuzkümmel, gemahlen
14 g grob gemahlener Pfeffer
62 g Knoblauchpulver
14 g Cayennepfeffer
Eine elektronische Küchenwaage ist hier von Vorteil .
Salz habe ich etwas mehr genommen, dafür weniger Kreuzkümmel. Die Gewürzmischung kann man für alle Fleischgerichte verwenden, außer natürlich Rindersteaks, da reicht Pfeffer, Salz und Kräuterbutter.
Und hier mein Rezept für Spare Ribs ( auch geklaut ):
Die Rippchen (Schählrippchen vom Fleischer) einen Tag vorher satt mit dem Magic Dust einreiben und ab in den Kühlschrank.
Am Tag der Zubereitung ein bis zwei große Zwiebeln grob vierteln, mit einer grob geschnittenen Paprika auf den Boden des DO legen und ca 200ml Schwarzbier einfüllen.
Aus 8 Esslöffeln (Born®)-BBC-Soße, einem Esslöffel Honig, einem Esslöffel Magic Dust, geräuchertem Paprikapulver, etwas Senf und Tabasco eine Marinade machen und die Rippchen beim Einschichten damit bestreichen. Mit Bacon abdecken und für ca. 3 Stunden mit geschlossenem Deckel garen.
Die Rippchen werden extrem zart und lecker...


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2020)

So, morgen gibt es Wildschweingulasch aus dem DO, Thüringer Klöße® und Rotkraut.


----------



## sprogoe (19. September 2020)

Endlich mal wieder ein sinnvoller Beitrag im AB.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. September 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, morgen gibt es Wildschweingulasch aus dem DO, Thüringer Klöße® und Rotkraut.
> Anhang anzeigen 355586



Sieht super aus ! 
Konnte leider ne Weile aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht wie ich wollte, aber im Herbst soll der DOpf wieder qualmen 
So long
Steff


----------



## Blueser (20. September 2020)

So, das leckere Ergebnis. Rotkraut war gerade aus, deshalb Bohnensalat . 
Durch die lange Garzeit und den Rotwein war das Fleisch extrem zart und von Sehnen und Häutchen, welche reichlich im Fleisch der Keule und Schulter vorhanden waren, keine Spur mehr.


----------



## Skott (20. September 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, das leckere Ergebnis. Rotkraut war gerade aus, deshalb Bohnensalat .
> Durch die lange Garzeit und den Rotwein war das Fleisch extrem zart und von Sehnen und Häutchen, welche reichlich im Fleisch der Keule und Schulter vorhanden waren, keine Spur mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 355623


Danke, ganz großes Kino...


----------



## rippi (21. Dezember 2020)

Habt ihr schon Kartoffeln mit ins Schichtfleisch gemacht und wenn ja wie lange kocht ihr die vorher?


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Dezember 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Kartoffeln mit ins Schichtfleisch gemacht und wenn ja wie lange kocht ihr die vorher?


Ja, hab ich mal gemacht, um den DO aufzufüllen. Einfach Schälen, Waschen und mit rein. Vorkochen nach meiner Erfahrung nicht erforderlich. Die nehmen dann den Geschmack der Sauce an .... zum Reinknien


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2021)

So, da sich mein Großer auch mit dem "DO-Virus" infiziert und jetzt gezwungenermaßen Zeit hat, sein erstes größeres Werk: Hackbällchen im Kloßteig/Speckmantel auf Sauerkraut


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, da sich mein Großer auch mit dem DO-Virus infiziert und jetzt gezwungenermaßen Zeit hat, sein erstes größeres Werk: Hackbällchen im Kloßteig/Speckmantel auf Sauerkraut
> Anhang anzeigen 363807
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363808
> ...


Lecker.


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2021)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, bis Weihnachten dauert es ja noch ein Weilchen ...


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2021)

Da man mit den kleinen DOs nicht weit kommt, hat sich der Große noch zwei 12,5er zugelegt . Hier kurz vor dem Einbrennen:


----------



## Chefkoch85 (21. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Ich verfolge den thread schon eine ganze Weile, super Gerichte habt ihr alle gekocht.

Seid Oktober bin ich auch Besitzer eines DO und hab natürlich schon ein paar mal damit gekocht. Unter anderem mehrmals Schichtfleisch, Schweinefilet, Gulasch, Chilli und letzte Woche Rouladen. 

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...
	

		
			
		

		
	




















Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt, pulled pork oder so was.

Grüße


----------



## Blueser (23. Januar 2021)

Mein Großer weiht gerade seinen 12,5er mit 4,5kg Spareribs ein. Halbe Stunde müssen sie noch:


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Januar 2021)

Wow, das mal ne Größe.....guten Hunger


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. Januar 2021)

Wenn die so schmecken wie sie aussehen .Sabber.


----------



## Blueser (23. Januar 2021)

Waren zart und sehr lecker ...


----------



## Blueser (5. Februar 2021)

Sohnemann macht wieder gefüllte Klöße auf Sauerkraut. Gibt es morgen Mittag.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (22. Februar 2021)

Hi Leute, 

am we gabs Schweinefilet im Speckmantel...
























Grüße


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2021)

Dein Messer ist der Hit


----------



## Chefkoch85 (22. Februar 2021)

Jo, das is schon gut gebraucht 

Schneidet aber super...


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Februar 2021)

Dein Messer ist unscharf


----------



## Chefkoch85 (22. Februar 2021)

Das liegt an meiner Handy Kamera


----------



## honig-im-kopf (22. Februar 2021)

sauerei, solche bilder hier einzustellen - ich hab meinen schreibtisch vollgesabbert ....


----------



## Blueser (22. Februar 2021)

Da hilft nur eins: DO kaufen und nachkochen ... 
Schichtfleisch oder Spareribs sind meist die Einstiegsdroge.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (23. Februar 2021)

ich hab einen - nur lohnt es nicht für 2 personen ....

damals vor langer zeit (vor corona) - 
haben wir mal rehrücken für 6 personen drin gemacht -
saulecker, geht aber leider zur zeit nicht ....


----------



## yukonjack (23. Februar 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich hab einen - nur lohnt es nicht für 2 personen ....
> 
> damals vor langer zeit (vor corona) -
> haben wir mal rehrücken für 6 personen drin gemacht -
> saulecker, geht aber leider zur zeit nicht ....


Lass die Kartoffeln weg....


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Februar 2021)

Geht meinen DO aber auch so....  Macht in Gesellschaft halt mehr Spaß. Und wirklich ne kleine Portion kochen für 2 Personen, das wird ja schon bei einer einfachen Gemüsesuppe schwer....


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Geht meinen DO aber auch so....  Macht in Gesellschaft halt mehr Spaß. Und wirklich ne kleine Portion kochen für 2 Personen, das wird ja schon bei einer einfachen Gemüsesuppe schwer....


Keine Angst Jan ,Nobbi und ich kommen ja bald zum angeln.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (28. Februar 2021)

Heute gabs Gulaschtopf mit Sauerkraut und semmelknödel...


























Grüße


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2021)

Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> eute gabs Gulaschtopf mit Sauerkraut


fast ein Szegedinger Gulasch,  >>>> super


----------



## Blueser (6. März 2021)

Rouladen aus dem Dutch:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Rouladen aus dem Dutch:
> Anhang anzeigen 368234



Ist der Dutch so klein oder hast Du Rinderhälften zur Roulade gerollt?


----------



## Blueser (6. März 2021)

Letzteres ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

Amtliche Teile, das muss man schon sagen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. März 2021)

Alles unter 500 g ist Aufschnitt


----------



## Blueser (6. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ist der Dutch so klein oder hast Du Rinderhälften zur Roulade gerollt?


Da waren übrigens noch sechs Stück unten drunter ...


----------



## Chefkoch85 (10. April 2021)

Servus,

heute is mal wieder Gulasch im dutch fällig, Bilder folgen...


----------



## Chefkoch85 (10. April 2021)




----------



## Chefkoch85 (10. April 2021)

Und jetzt 3 std warten...


----------



## Chefkoch85 (10. April 2021)

Hier das Endprodukt nach ca 3,5 std....


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2021)

Hab gerade mit Mutti telefoniert--
man darf nach 21 Uhr hier nicht mehr gucken.


----------



## Blueser (1. Mai 2021)

Heute gefüllte Kartoffelklöße auf Sauerkraut im 12er Dutch:




Morgen gibt es Bilder vom Krustenbraten in Schwarzbiersoße im 4,5er...


----------



## Blueser (2. Mai 2021)

So, da ist er. Komplett aufgepoppt ist er nicht, aber dennoch sehr lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, da ist er. Komplett aufgepoppt ist er nicht, aber dennoch sehr lecker.
> Anhang anzeigen 372925


leg ihn ein,
nur die Schwarte in Salzwasser 

so 3Std.


----------



## Blueser (2. Mai 2021)

Hatte ich gemacht, 12h lang ...
Übrigens war neben der Kruste die Soße äußerst lecker. Habe eine Flasche Köstrizer genommen, das ist nicht zu süß. Dadurch wird der Geschmack schön ausgewogen und malzig.


----------



## Blueser (8. Mai 2021)

So, 2,8 kg Spareribs liegen mariniert mit Magic Dust Rub für morgen erstmal im Kühlschrank:


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2021)

Bissel voll, der Kleine. Deckel geht nicht ganz zu, muss mir doch noch eine Nummer größer kaufen  :


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2021)

Fertig nach 3h, und auch schon fast gänzlich verputzt. War äußerst zart und saftig. Dazu gab es Fladenbrot:


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Mai 2021)

Jetzt hab ich nen riesen Dopf Pfundsfleisch gemacht und kam nichtmal dazu ein Foto zu machen, 2 Jungs der Vater und die Muddi haben sich darüber hergemacht wie ein Haufen räudiger Hyänen


----------



## Blueser (13. Mai 2021)

Kleine Vorspeise beim Sohnemann:


----------



## Blueser (2. Juli 2021)

Habe heute 4,9 kg Schälrippchen bekommen. Nach dem Probeliegen im geborgten 9er DO habe ich für morgen 4 kg mit Magic Dust mariniert. Den Rest eingefroren. Wenn der Große sich bewährt, hole ich mir den auch noch. Wie sagt man so schön: Dutch Oven vermehren sich von alleine ...


----------



## Blueser (3. Juli 2021)

So, los gehts:


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Juli 2021)

Sieht ja echt geil aus... Ich nehm schon vom hingucken zu...


----------



## Blueser (3. Juli 2021)

Fertig, und, bis auf die Wegzehrung für die Gäste, schon verputzt ( Das Fleisch zergeht auf der Zunge):


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Juli 2021)

Is das jetz noch legga.... oder müsst man das schon als Quälerei von Boardies betrachten?


----------



## Blueser (4. Juli 2021)

Das nächste Mal kommt noch mehr Paprika zwischen und auf das Fleisch. Macht die ganze Sache noch saftiger und schmeckt auch noch sehr gut.


----------



## Blueser (18. September 2021)

Es ist mal wieder soweit:


----------



## rippi (18. September 2021)

Kannst du nachher ein Foto vom Topf machen, nachdem du ihn wieder sauber gemacht hast? Ich bräuchte da mal einen Vergleich


----------



## Blueser (18. September 2021)

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, wie der dann aussieht: wie neu ...


----------



## Blueser (18. September 2021)

Gleich fertig. Habe zusätzlich zum Schwarzbier noch einen ordentlichen Schluck Rotwein hinzugefügt. Schadet bestimmt nicht , der Duft ist schonmal extrem lecker:


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gleich fertig. Habe zusätzlich zum Schwarzbier noch einen ordentlichen Schluck Rotwein hinzugefügt. Schadet bestimmt nicht , der Duft ist schonmal extrem lecker:
> Anhang anzeigen 385395


Hallo,

zum Glück bin ich derzeit gut gesättigt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (18. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Kannst du nachher ein Foto vom Topf machen, nachdem du ihn wieder sauber gemacht hast? Ich bräuchte da mal einen Vergleich


So, extra für dich:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. September 2021)

Nur Heißwasser und Sonnenblumenöl.


----------



## Blueser (18. September 2021)

Yep, und einen Spachtel ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, extra für dich:
> Anhang anzeigen 385429


hättest Du da nicht auch ein Bild aus dem Eimertrööt nehmen können?


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2021)

Das hätte rippi wohl irritiert ...


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2021)

Mein Großer übt schonmal für Weihnachten  . Dei Stunden dauert das Experiment:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mein Großer übt schonmal für Weihnachten  . Dei Stunden dauert das Experiment:
> Anhang anzeigen 385467



Sind die 3 Stunden schon rum? Dreh mal einer an der Uhr. Ich bin gespannt, was aus der blassen Schönheit auf Rotkohl an Apfelschnitz wohl geworden ist?
Ist der Vogel eigentlich noch zusätzlich mit Äpfeln oder so gefüllt worden?


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2021)

Ja, er hat da schon eine Füllung drinnen. Keine Ahnung, was genau. Ist jetzt fertig:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. September 2021)

Das sieht ja gut aus. 

Aufgrund des feuchten Klimas im Dutch ist die Haut aber wohl nicht knusprig geworden oder doch?
Habt Ihr während des Garens noch irgendetwas gemacht, also die Haut eventuell mit Salzwasser pepinselt?


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2021)

Nö, nix weiter gemacht. Das nächste mal kommt aber ein Einsatz rein. Damit die Ente nicht zur Tauchente wird.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das nächste mal kommt aber ein Einsatz rein. Damit die Ente nicht zur Tauchente wird.



Das macht Sinn. Die arme Ente war am Bauch sicherlich ganz blau, vor lauter Kälte.


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2021)

Obwohl die Haut kurioserweise rundherum braun und auch unten eine gewisse Knusprigkeit vorhanden war. Die Keule auf dem Foto war ja im Rotkraut und trotzdem braun und knusprig. Vermute, dass das Tier vor dem Abtauchen ausreichend Hitze rundherum bekommen hat. Die Hitzezufuhr erfolgt ja hauptsächlich von oben. Unten reichen drei bis fünf Kohlen.


----------



## Blueser (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube, ich habe meine Nachbarn infiziert


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2021)

mich Steff Peff hier im AB


----------



## Blueser (6. Oktober 2021)

So, hab schon mal einen Plan fürs WE: "ungarischer" Gulasch aus der Beinscheibe vom Rind im Dutch. Freue mich schon darauf ...


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

Habe schon mal 1,5 kg Rindfleisch von der Beinscheibe mit Knoblauch, original ungarischer Würzpaste für Gulasch und gemahlenem Kümmel eingelegt. Ich hoffe, dass die Sehnen und der Rest an Kollagenen im Dutch eine wohlschmeckende Homogenität erlangen. Die Markknochen werden die Basis zum Anschwitzen der 1,5 kg Zwiebeln bilden. Freue mich schon auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

Ach so, möchte noch vor dem Dutch-Virus warnen. Hat schon wieder jemanden in meiner Nachbarschaft erwischt, und zwar heftig: einen 12er ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Oktober 2021)

Hey Moin 
Blueser,​wie groß ist dein DO?
ich habe auch nur einen 12er-
und einen 3er für Frau und mich.


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

12er ist ideal für Ente auf Rotkraut!   
Meiner ist ein 4,5er,  also effektiv ein 3er. Reicht für max. 2Kg Fleisch. Einen 7,5er werde ich mir noch zulegen, bei Bedarf sind die größeren ja mittlerweile jederzeit in der Nachbarschaft/Verwandtschaft verfügbar .


----------



## Blueser (10. Oktober 2021)

Der 4,5er ist eindeutig zu klein


----------



## Blueser (10. Oktober 2021)

Fertig:


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Fertig:
> Anhang anzeigen 387093


Sieht das Lecker aus, da bekomm ich glatt Hunger.


----------



## Blueser (6. Mai 2022)

So, die Saison geht los. 2kg dicke Rippe für morgen mit Magic Dust eingelegt:


----------



## Blueser (7. Mai 2022)

Jetzt geht es für gut 2 Stunden auf die Kohlen.


----------



## Blueser (7. Mai 2022)

Fertig:


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2022)

Hier gart Schichtfleisch beim Nachbarn, welchen ich auch infiziert habe_ 



_


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2022)

Was baut der Nachbar denn für Gurken an?


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2022)

Das sind Zucchini 
Gleich geht's los:


----------



## Chefkoch85 (4. Juni 2022)

Lecker, guten Appetit


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2022)

War wieder extrem lecker, war noch Platz für Kartoffeln. Werde ich mir merken, festkochende sind empfehlenswert.
Nach 2,5 h war das Fleisch erwartungsgemäß butterzart, aber überraschenderweise die Paprika und die Kartoffeln noch bissfest.
Zwei Flaschen Schwarzbier sorgten für eine sehr leckere Soße. Ich glaube, Schichtfleisch und Spareribs sind meine Favoriten im Dutch.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (5. Juni 2022)

Heute passend zu Pfingsten... Ochsenbäckchen. 
Fünf Std blubbern dann mal schauen. 

Schönen Pfingstsonntag zusammen


----------



## Chefkoch85 (5. Juni 2022)

Halbzeit


----------



## Chefkoch85 (5. Juni 2022)

Finale Grande, saulecker, alle sind begeistert. Klare Empfehlung für die ochsenbäckchen.


----------



## bic zip (8. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe meine Nachbarn infiziert
> Anhang anzeigen 386410
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386411


 Dann könnt ihr ja ein Türmchen bauen.
Einer macht die Hauptspeise und der andere das Dessert

( ich glaub bei mir waren es Zimtschnecken, die oben im Dutch waren)


Man man man….meiner was viel zu lange „kalt“, wird mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Blueser (13. August 2022)

4,5 kg Rippchen um 9er DO:




PS: vor lauter Geburtstagstrubel leider keine Fertigbilder. Der DO ist jedenfalls leer ...


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Unser nobbi1962 sein Schicht fleisch. Bei ABBA 2018







Wann machen wir das mal wieder nobbi1962

​


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415112
> 
> Wann machen wir das mal wieder nobbi1962
> 
> ​


Wenn FLOSSE wieder heil ist  






oder ab


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wenn FLOSSE wieder heil ist


was ist passiert nobbi1962 ?

Gute Besserung


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. August 2022)

Moin Nobbi, 
gute Besserung aus dem Süden


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. August 2022)

nobbi1962 für den Dopf Deckel gibt es aber feuerfeste Handschuhe, einfach mal an den Fortschritt denken    Gute Besserung!


----------



## Chefkoch85 (27. August 2022)

Servus Leute,

heute gabs krustenbraten aus dem dutch. War das erste mal dass ich das gemacht habe und wie es sich für so ein Experiment gehört ist nicht alles glatt gelaufen, die Kruste wollte nämlich erst nicht so recht und dann war sie etwas zu knusprig... Aber seht selbst... Ach ja das Stück war aus der Oberschale und gewürzt wurde klassisch fränkisch nur mit Salz Pfeffer und Kümmel. Die Soße bestand aus Wurzelgemüse Fond und dunklem Bier. Geschmeckt hats super


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. August 2022)

Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> die Kruste wollte nämlich erst nicht so recht und dann war sie etwas zu knusprig... Aber seht selbst..


also so ganz misslungen ist das ja nicht, insgesamt sieht dein Braten köstlich aus


----------



## Chefkoch85 (28. August 2022)

Hi, danke, war auch sehr lecker aber es  hat mich halt geärgert das es etwas schwarz war, ging aber innerhalb von 5 Minuten VO "könnte kuspriger sein" zu oh jetzt is es schwarz


----------



## Blueser (22. Oktober 2022)

Auf ein neues, Spare Ribs für heute Abend:


----------



## bic zip (22. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Auf ein neues, Spare Ribs für heute Abend:
> Anhang anzeigen 422029


sehe keine Dose weiße Bohnen!?
haste direkt ne geile Beilage 





ohne ist natürlich auch geil weil: Rippchen


----------



## Blueser (22. Oktober 2022)

Bohnen isst außer ich bei uns keiner. Als Beilage sind heute Brätl und Bratwurst vorgesehen   
Zwiebeln und Paprika sind als Abstandshalter unten drin, damit das Fleisch nicht von Anfang an im Schwarzbier liegt. Bacon schützt vorm schwarz werden der Ribs.



*



*


----------



## Blueser (22. Oktober 2022)

Fertig...


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Fertig...
> Anhang anzeigen 422067


Sieht das Lecker aus.


----------



## Blueser (22. Oktober 2022)

Im 9er DO verlieren sich die 3,5kg Fleisch. War aber mehr als ausreichend...


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bohnen isst außer ich bei uns keiner. Als Beilage sind heute Brätl und Bratwurst vorgesehen
> Zwiebeln und Paprika sind als Abstandshalter unten drin, damit das Fleisch nicht von Anfang an im Schwarzbier liegt. Bacon schützt vorm schwarz werden der Ribs.
> Anhang anzeigen 422036
> *
> ...


Die Schlappen sind das Geilste


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2022)

Yep, machen halt nen schlanken Fuß...


----------

